# Under Eye Hollow or "Tear Trough" fixes



## kellytheshopper

Hello tpfers!!! I'm normally in the handbag part of the forum but I'm excited to cross over into here!

I have a bad under eye hollow issue [emoji20] I look so tired even when I'm not! The only eye cream that comes close to fixing it is Peter Thomas Roth Volufill Eye. At this point, I'm really considering under eye fillers but I want to hear from you...do you have these hollows? Do you know someone who does? What's been the best fix? I can post pics if needed [emoji4] thanks in advance!

**i have breast implants so if fillers are my options, I'm not afraid of cosmetic procedures**


----------



## Prettyn

I have the same problem. I really need to find a board plastic surgeon who put juvederm under the eyes. It's like juvederm can't remember what it's called. I enjoy some of the youtubes, women explaining the benefits of juvederm.


----------



## Zahzah

I heard restylane is better?


----------



## L etoile

Restylane is wonderful for this! Make sure that you go to a board-certified dermatologist or plastic surgeon. NO MED-SPAS!


----------



## littlethistle

I've struggled with this problem for most of my life. Just clear permanent rings under my eyes that just wont go away, no matter what!... I'm just freaked out about the idea of putting fillers in my face whilst I'm still in my 20s. I've just got this horrible feeling that once I start there's no going back & my face will never look the same, yknow? Like when you see people who have had wayyy too much botox or whatever... & the fact that I don't even have the faintest wrinkle under my eyes. No crows feet or anything {something all of my friends 3 years younger than me have}... So if I mess with this area of my face, I might just create ones I otherwise wouldn't have.


It's tricky, but of course.. under eye bags are a terrible thing to have. They do look aging on even the most youthful face. I don't like taking photos for this very reason, because I'd have to edit them which just wouldn't be natural.


----------



## mfa777

L etoile said:


> Restylane is wonderful for this! Make sure that you go to a board-certified dermatologist or plastic surgeon. NO MED-SPAS!


+1 to restyline and plastic surgeon


----------



## mfa777

littlethistle said:


> I've struggled with this problem for most of my life. Just clear permanent rings under my eyes that just wont go away, no matter what!... I'm just freaked out about the idea of putting fillers in my face whilst I'm still in my 20s. I've just got this horrible feeling that once I start there's no going back & my face will never look the same, yknow? Like when you see people who have had wayyy too much botox or whatever... & the fact that I don't even have the faintest wrinkle under my eyes. No crows feet or anything {something all of my friends 3 years younger than me have}... So if I mess with this area of my face, I might just create ones I otherwise wouldn't have.
> 
> 
> It's tricky, but of course.. under eye bags are a terrible thing to have. They do look aging on even the most youthful face. I don't like taking photos for this very reason, because I'd have to edit them which just wouldn't be natural.


do you have bags or hollows? if its bags, then as far as I know only lower blefaroplasty helps


----------



## littlethistle

mfa87 said:


> do you have bags or hollows? if its bags, then as far as I know only lower blefaroplasty helps


 



I have naturally hooded eyes, but the rings I do believe are just hollow. It may be due to the fact that I've always been underweight & probably didn't have that fat in my face to support it.


If I gently press below the ring it instantly disappears.


----------



## mfa777

littlethistle said:


> I have naturally hooded eyes, but the rings I do believe are just hollow. It may be due to the fact that I've always been underweight & probably didn't have that fat in my face to support it.
> 
> 
> If I gently press below the ring it instantly disappears.


Hollows also appear when there is constant gain-lose weight going on, cause the first place where fat is lost is face and its also the last place where fat is gained. If you are not sure what you have you can post picture of the eye area (can photoshop pupils with some stickers for privacy) on realself.com with the question. I ve asked few questions there about laugh lines and lip injections, doctors were very helpful.


----------



## littlethistle

mfa87 said:


> Hollows also appear when there is constant gain-lose weight going on, cause the first place where fat is lost is face and its also the last place where fat is gained. If you are not sure what you have you can post picture of the eye area (can photoshop pupils with some stickers for privacy) on realself.com with the question. I ve asked few questions there about laugh lines and lip injections, doctors were very helpful.


 
Thank you!


----------



## annabellescott

I definitely recommend RealSelf also. The before and after photos might actually be really helpful in determining exactly what it is you're looking for. If you find someone whose "Before" look similar to your eye hollows, see which procedures that they decided to go with. I think in this case, fat grafting is also an option for you if you want more volume in a hollowed spot. 

In my research, I came across an interview on CosmeticTown recently regarding this exact question actually. It was comparing and contrasting dermal fillers and fat grafting. While they accomplish basically the same thing, dermal fillers are a lot more predictable. By that, I mean your practitioner knows exactly how much he's injecting while it sounds like fat grafting isn't as predictable. Does that make sense? Either way, your board-certified surgeon will be able to determine which option is best for you


----------



## laurpa

I'm having this procedure done in January for this same reason -- hollow tear trough areas where my skin is pale, see-through, and very dark purple. From what I've read, Restylane and Belotero are best to use in the undereye area (Juvaderm is considered too thick and can often form bumps and areas of blue discoloration on some people with very thin skin).

These fillers usually last less than a year and can be dissolved with an injectable solution if you don't like the result. For more permanent solutions, fat grafting is suggested.

I asked my doc for a price estimate for both eyes, and it seems like it'll be around the $500 mark (in Florida, USA), which looks like the norm.

I hope you're able to settle on a solution that you like!


----------



## chunkymonkey

I had tear trough fillers (Belotero) and while I loved the results, they did not last. I got it done a few months before the wedding and the filler didn't last until then, so I felt like I wasted my money. My dermatologist is now using Juviderm/saline and she said it lasts much longer. Might try it again since I loved the results.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I did Juvederm under the eyes. First time it was wonderful. Second time it slipped and gave me fatty-looking pads on my cheeks (and it was done by a world-renowned cosmetic surgeon). It wasn't terribly visible but it bugged me. I had the hyaluronidase injections to dissolve the lumps and they were gone in two days, but I would never do Juvederm under eye again. That said, Restylane is also very thick. My current cosmetic guy will not do under-eye fillers as he says mixed results are unavoidable.
I'm skinny too and I suppose that's the cause of the eye hollows.


----------



## skyqueen

I had this done about 5 years ago with a PS...Juvederm. Bad hollows and old age. I had other fillers done, too. While I liked the results...for me is was very painful (even with numbing lotion/ice) and didn't last long. I'm sticking to Cle de Peau concealer!


----------



## buzzytoes

I had it done once and was completely disappointed in the results. I could not even tell anything had been done. Not sure if it was just me or if the injector was too conservative. It seems that injecting the nasolabial folds sometimes has the effect on the under eye hollows of making them less noticeable so I have contemplated that but haven't done it yet.


----------



## microchip

I did with Restylane but it went down or slipped like what someone said here, and it made my cheek area under the eye puffy, like a band of fat sitting on top of the socket bone. Really looked horrible. Unfortunately I did it in another country so I did not go back to the surgeon for correction, even though he was supposed to be skilled.


----------



## Esther0001

kellytheshopper said:


> Hello tpfers!!! I'm normally in the handbag part of the forum but I'm excited to cross over into here!
> 
> I have a bad under eye hollow issue [emoji20] I look so tired even when I'm not! The only eye cream that comes close to fixing it is Peter Thomas Roth Volufill Eye. At this point, I'm really considering under eye fillers but I want to hear from you...do you have these hollows? Do you know someone who does? What's been the best fix? I can post pics if needed [emoji4] thanks in advance!
> 
> **i have breast implants so if fillers are my options, I'm not afraid of cosmetic procedures**


have you considered getting under eye bag relocation? I don't think filler would be a good choice.. did you find out if the sunken area is caused by the eye bag or just the emptiness of the  under eye?


----------



## seekinghope

microchip said:


> I did with Restylane but it went down or slipped like what someone said here, and it made my cheek area under the eye puffy, like a band of fat sitting on top of the socket bone. Really looked horrible. Unfortunately I did it in another country so I did not go back to the surgeon for correction, even though he was supposed to be skilled.



Was the slip caused by incorrect placement done by the surgeon? Or are we required to take extra caution and good care daily for as long as we have the restylane injected at our eye troughs? I had the impression that fillers are safer and more lasting than fat grafting.


----------



## microchip

seekinghope said:


> Was the slip caused by incorrect placement done by the surgeon? Or are we required to take extra caution and good care daily for as long as we have the restylane injected at our eye troughs? I had the impression that fillers are safer and more lasting than fat grafting.


Although the doc was experienced and conservative, I still think it was the incorrect placement that caused it. 
I don't know if fillers are better but I don't like the pain or the balloon look associated with fat grafting; I myself prefer fillers, it did wonders for my nasal folds.


----------



## JessicaCorbyn

I get eye bags which I put concealer on


----------



## Moniquexox

I have undereye hollows since early twenties. I started with Juvederm at 25 and now, at 31, my bags look horrible. They don't look like natural rings, but just descended fat pads, probably my skin is looser now since I had so much Juvederm injected over the years. When I have filler it fixes the issue (it doesn't look perfect but I can stand it) but then the stupid filler moves and ruins the result.
 I will probably need surgery as I hate this so much, it's influencing my life .  I really want these bags gone.


----------



## Coconuts40

Moniquexox said:


> I have undereye hollows since early twenties. I started with Juvederm at 25 and now, at 31, my bags look horrible. They don't look like natural rings, but just descended fat pads, probably my skin is looser now since I had so much Juvederm injected over the years. When I have filler it fixes the issue (it doesn't look perfect but I can stand it) but then the stupid filler moves and ruins the result.
> I will probably need surgery as I hate this so much, it's influencing my life .  I really want these bags gone.



I'm sorry to hear that. Next time you do this, I would suggest using anything but Juvederm as it does have a tendency to drift from it's original position.  I have done tons of research on this and I know that Juvederm is unfortunately one of the more unpredictable fillers for the tear trough.


----------



## Moniquexox

Coconuts40 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Next time you do this, I would suggest using anything but Juvederm as it does have a tendency to drift from it's original position.  I have done tons of research on this and I know that Juvederm is unfortunately one of the more unpredictable fillers for the tear trough.


I used Restylane, Perlane and Juvederm. They all shifted


----------



## Delphi373

Moniquexox said:


> I used Restylane, Perlane and Juvederm. They all shifted


Hi All!  I'm new here to the forum but wanted to reply.    I had Restylane to the under eye about 9 years ago - lasted I'd say a year.  Ever here of the "tyndall effect?"  Well luckily I didn't have that.  My results were good and natural - no lumps or bumps.  I had it placed while under general for another procedure so I can't comment on the pain factor - but def. no pain afterwards and I was lucky not to bruise.  But my understanding is if you get filler in the undereye you want something thin - to avoid bumps/lumps/bagginess - so resty is probably best there.  It needs to be placed deep enough to avoid any bumps too - too shallow and you can get bumps.  Also the tyndall effect can happen when placed to shallow.  Probably an oculoplastic surgeon who does this or PS (face) who has done this tons is your best choice for a practitioner.


----------



## Delphi373

Delphi373 said:


> Hi All!  I'm new here to the forum but wanted to reply.    I had Restylane to the under eye about 9 years ago - lasted I'd say a year.  Ever here of the "tyndall effect?"  Well luckily I didn't have that.  My results were good and natural - no lumps or bumps.  I had it placed while under general for another procedure so I can't comment on the pain factor - but def. no pain afterwards and I was lucky not to bruise.  But my understanding is if you get filler in the undereye you want something thin - to avoid bumps/lumps/bagginess - so resty is probably best there.  It needs to be placed deep enough to avoid any bumps too - too shallow and you can get bumps.  Also the tyndall effect can happen when placed to shallow.  Probably an oculoplastic surgeon who does this or PS (face) who has done this tons is your best choice for a practitioner.


Also for those of you considering undereye filler...you want it placed *below* your undereye...not in your undereye - really like upper cheek area.  Undereye skin is too thin for filler to be placed right there - so I should clarify my statement above - I had it placed just under the undereye which in effect lifts and naturally fills out the hollows there.  If you're going to get filler in that area though, definitely choose something very thin.  Also if you have bags, filler place under the lower eyelid can smooth them out, or a bleph is your best option.


----------

